# Alternativas para PIDGIN como IM ?

## alexertech

Hola a todos (de nuevo)!

Estuve revisando el foro buscando por alternativas para el pidgin, y en la mayoría de los casos pues termina todo en Kopete. Quisiera saber si alguien conoce una alternativa a PIDGIN que no sea AMSN o Kopete.

Por ahí he leído que Pidgin se queda corto contra otros mensajeros pero no leo nombres para saber cuales y probarlo.

Yo utilizo mucho Jabber, MSN, Yahoo, GoogleTalk, por lo que pidgin hasta ahora me ha resultado ideal, limitado pero ideal. Quisiera saber si hay alguna mejor opción.

Que me sugieren ?

Gracias de antemano  :Very Happy: !

----------

## xSober

puedes probar Mercury

http://www.mercury.im/

esta escrito en java, es muy configurable, aunque lo unico malo es que no es open source....

en el foro de la pagina hay un ebuild para gentoo aunque para probarlo basta con descargar el tar.gz para linux. descomprimirlo en algun lado y ejecutar el script de inicio que trae.

http://thebachman.info/images/stories/Mercury/Versions/mercury-messenger-1.9.tgz

desde hace algun tiempo solo soporta msn (antes soportaba jabber e icq si mal no recuerdo)

saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Hasta donde yo se creo que Gaim soporta todos esos protocolos. No puedo confirmártelo porque solo uso jabber, y muy muy ocasionalmente. Normalmente prefiero los clientes de consola, porque las pocas veces que estoy en una conversación importante no me gusta cortarla porque tenga que salir de X. Por eso particularmente me quedo con weechat o irssi, y uso beetlebee como pasarela para los protocolos de IM. Así no tengo que cambiar de cliente de chat para dos cosas que básicamente son lo mismo.

----------

## ekz

Como pidgin soportas varios protocolos, supongo que trata de mantener las funciones estándares entre todos ellos, para que estos puedan interactuar bien.

Si buscas más añadidos para el protocolo msn, como mensajes personales y chat en modo invisible (desconectado) mira este hilo.

i92: Por si acaso, pidgin incluye un cliente en modo consola, llamado finch (multiprotocolo)   :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## diegoto

también esta emesene, pero solo soporta MSN, desarollado en GTK.

http://www.emesene.org/

Saludos

----------

## alexertech

Saludos.

ekz, gracias por el ebuild y el patch. Instalé el Pidgin con eso y ahora esta mucho mejor.

Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.

----------

## sefirotsama

kopete me va la mar de bien, no he visto un programa que soporte tantos protocolos juntos. Se integra en el kde-pim i tiene como plugin la criptografia con el gnu pgp (y su GUI para kde si quieres es kgpg).

De entrada es feo, tiene 4 fallos, y esta verde en cuanto a msn... pero enamora...

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> Que me sugieren ?

 

Mmmm.... Puedes llamar por teléfono xD

----------

## Noss

Yo lo que veo mal de msn, son las fuentes que se ven todas pixeladas... He oido que hay una nueva versión que tiene suavizado de fuentes pero vamos no lo ha he visto en portage.... 

Un saludo

----------

## aj2r

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Hasta donde yo se creo que Gaim soporta todos esos protocolos.

 

Si no recuerdo mal pidgin es la evolución de gaim

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Si buscas más añadidos para el protocolo msn, como mensajes personales y chat en modo invisible (desconectado) mira este hilo. 

 

Muy bueno

----------

## i92guboj

 *aj2r wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Hasta donde yo se creo que Gaim soporta todos esos protocolos. 
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal pidgin es la evolución de gaim
> 
> 

 

Ya decía yo que se parecían   :Laughing: 

Lo dicho, el IM no es lo mío jejeje. Gracias por la aclaración.

----------

## Coghan

Por mi parte estoy esperando que terminen de lanzar la versión para linux de disgby, tiene buena pinta y sería el primero en integrar videoconferencia en linux para msn.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Por mi parte estoy esperando que terminen de lanzar la versión para linux de disgby, tiene buena pinta y sería el primero en integrar videoconferencia en linux para msn.

 

Creo que hace un par de años que esta implementada la videoconferencia para linux a traves de msn (hablar con la webcam puesta y un micro, ¿no?)

El primero en conseguirlo para msn (no netmeeting) fué Mercury, y poco más tarde en beta amsn. Con amsn funciona, lo probé almenos hace un año y medio.

----------

## Coghan

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

>  *Coghan wrote:*   Por mi parte estoy esperando que terminen de lanzar la versión para linux de disgby, tiene buena pinta y sería el primero en integrar videoconferencia en linux para msn. 
> 
> Creo que hace un par de años que esta implementada la videoconferencia para linux a traves de msn (hablar con la webcam puesta y un micro, ¿no?)
> 
> El primero en conseguirlo para msn (no netmeeting) fué Mercury, y poco más tarde en beta amsn. Con amsn funciona, lo probé almenos hace un año y medio.

 

No funciona con amsn, con la verisón 0.97, o tienes video o tienes audio, pero nunca ambos a la vez. En Ubuntu pasa lo mismo, un amigo me pidió si le encontraba alguno en Ubuntu para poder comunicarse con su hermano que no puede escribir bien con el teclado y todos los que probamos no fue ninguno de manera correcta.

----------

## ekz

Hace unos días salió una nueva versión de Skype para linux que integra "videollamadas", aunque no es IM, jeje. 

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

Y el mercury? no te va la videollamada?

----------

## johpunk

gajim? para mi el gajim es el mejro im para cuentas jabber y para entrar a salas de conferencias jabber etc

----------

